# Hi there



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

I recently obtaining what I believe is a lot of grinding machine for one man, and would like to hopefully get some advice on it.

But before I get into that, I'd just like to say hello and thank you for accepting me into the forum ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

HasBean said:


> I recently obtaining what I believe is a lot of grinding machine for one man, and would like to hopefully get some advice on it.
> But before I get into that, I'd just like to say hello and thank you for accepting me into the forum


Hi and welcome. Looking forward to some more info on this grinder...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

Planter said:


> Hi and welcome. Looking forward to some more info on this grinder...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Thank you. It's a Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic with Doser. I currently only drink coffee using a French press or my "ahem" nespresso machine.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

HasBean said:


> Thank you. It's a Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic with Doser. I currently only drink coffee using a French press or my "ahem" nespresso machine.


Great grinder. Very popular on this forum. This forum will help you spend your money for sure....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

Planter said:


> Great grinder. Very popular on this forum. This forum will help you spend your money for sure....
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Very pleased with it. A bit of a jump from a hand grinder!!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome, excellent grinder. It is obviously now time to replace the nespresso machine.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

HasBean said:


> Very pleased with it. A bit of a jump from a hand grinder!!


 I bet you are, quite a difference in size too. ?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

welcome - assume you like hasbean as a roaster - awesome roaster imo.


----------



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

matted said:


> welcome - assume you like hasbean as a roaster - awesome roaster imo.


 Thanks. I thought it was just a clever name ? No roaster or even a proper espresso machine yet.


----------



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

GrowlingDog said:


> Welcome, excellent grinder. It is obviously now time to replace the nespresso machine.


 Cheers. I've had the thing for over 10 years, and I won lie, I like the convenience of it. I dabbled with the idea of an espresso machine a few times over the years, but I knew my OCD cleanliness wouldn't handle the coffee grounds and other mess very well for the sake of one drink. However im getting over that nonsense now, plus I have this beast of a coffee grinder to hand, and it feels wasted on the occasional french press method!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

HasBean said:


> Thanks. I thought it was just a clever name ? No roaster or even a proper espresso machine yet.


 ?

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/2256-hasbean/?do=embed


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Mazzer SJ Refurb - Octopus funnel and on/off switch mod

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/48551-Mazzer-SJ-Refurb---Octopus-funnel-and-on-off-switch-mod

Check that thread (and the one linked within) for an idea of some mods you may want to do to the grinder to make it more appropriate for home use.

Edit- and this one

Pimp my shelf octopus funnel - Mazzer SJ

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/36571-Pimp-my-shelf-octopus-funnel---Mazzer-SJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

ThePeginator said:


> Mazzer SJ Refurb - Octopus funnel and on/off switch mod
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/48551-Mazzer-SJ-Refurb---Octopus-funnel-and-on-off-switch-mod
> 
> ...


 That's great, thank you.

I do have a few questions to ask about the machine, but will read some of the posts you linked me to first.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

HasBean said:


> That's great, thank you.
> I do have a few questions to ask about the machine, but will read some of the posts you linked me to first.


You picked the ideal grinder really, there's information and threads out the wazoo about SJs, anything you need to know - someone's been there and done it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasBean (Jan 5, 2020)

ThePeginator said:


> You picked the ideal grinder really, there's information and threads out the wazoo about SJs, anything you need to know - someone's been there and done it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cheers. I got very lucky! Long story short; I was given the grinder by the manager of a restaurant in Petworth after they recently upgraded. The manager told me it works perfectly, and after I got it home and gave it a good clean, I can confirm that to my untrained eyes it does indeed work perfectly. I managed to grind some beans to what I can only describe as dust!!!

I will explain more when I eventually make my post in the grinder section


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

That is cool to hear.

I am going to be asking coffee shop staff about their grinders from now on. My regular one has a lovely mythos on site. ?


----------

